# General > PC & Console Gaming >  PS3 Repair?

## kitty

Does anyone know of someone local who can fix PS3's

My sons one is not reading any discs and we've tried cleaning the laser... 

As i'm sure you can imagine this has been the official end of the world  :Frown:

----------


## Julia

Sony will replace a faulty PS3 for about £40, I know someone who had theirs since the release date, it broke a few month back and was replaced with the new slimline version, give em a ring and see.

Sony PlayStation Careline - 08705 99 88 77 (National Rate)

----------


## kitty

Thanks Julia.  I don't have a receipt or anything for it tho as we bought it second hand.  I'll see what they say tho :Smile:

----------


## Geo

Hi Kitty
Have you tried the number?  Just wondering how you got on as a friend has a similar problem with his PS3.

----------


## kitty

Hey Geo,  no i haven't because we opened up the the PS3 to clean the laser so very much doubted that they would agree to help once the seal had been broken  :Smile:

----------


## merlzin

The same thing happened to our ps3.We bought a new blu ray laser off the internet,and managed to fit it,and it's worked fine since then.It was quite complicated to fit, watched on you tube how to do it,but if we managed sure you will. :Smile: .

----------


## The Angel Of Death

Its deffo not £40 to get replaced when mines went last year i phoned sony and was told £150 for a refurbished unit wasnt interested in repairing it as it was OOW 

Just went and bought a new one

----------


## kitty

> The same thing happened to our ps3.We bought a new blu ray laser off the internet,and managed to fit it,and it's worked fine since then.It was quite complicated to fit, watched on you tube how to do it,but if we managed sure you will..


Thanks Merlzin... maybe give that a try  :Grin:

----------


## regalkings

hi i have fixed the blue ray player on my 1 65 pounds can swap my 1 for youres 60 quid and youre 1

----------


## sid222

you can fix it by ajusting the laser

----------

